
Ask HN: Can competitive gaming mix video games with programming? - allenleein
I wonder can competitive gaming be taken to the next level by cleverly mixing video games with programming? ex: two players write the program to compete in Starcraft.
======
bbody
Like what OpenAI is doing with Dota? Except maybe between companies/countries?

